# Doctor's Ambulance



## GreenM91 (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't seen a thread that was up to date on this company lately. Figured I'd go ahead and revive one. 

Just applied there earlier this week, and I've developed quite a love affair with the possibility of getting an interview there. Anyone who works for them, knows anything about them, or knows of any recent changes etc. would be of great assistance. Been hacking the IFT life for a while and I think it's time to move to the next step on the ambulance ladder.


----------



## Imacho (Feb 18, 2012)

How long is your commute from Oceanside?
Why not an SD co company?


----------



## GreenM91 (Feb 18, 2012)

Commute from Oside is anywhere from 30-45 minutes to different sections of their coverage area so the drive isn't too much of an issude. I've been working for Pacific in San Diego for the past year and few months.  
(PacificBowersRural/MetroSanDiegoMedicalServicesEnterprise)


----------



## surfinluke (Feb 18, 2012)

How the hell do you drive from Oceanside to Doctors coverage area in 30ish minutes? I live in vista and it would take me over an hour.


----------



## Chan (Feb 18, 2012)

I applied online there and got an email asking for me to bring in my certs. Did that and haven't heard since.

But they're the other major player in Orange County next to Care.


----------



## GreenM91 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm close to the freeway and I make the drive regularly. 

When you say certs, referring to emt, cpr etc? Or additional non required certs.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2012)

In order to be considered for employment as an Emergency Medical Technician, you must submit ALL of the following items:

Completed APPLICATION FOR EMPLOYMENT from our Business Office or online.

Sign and Dated APPLICANTS CERTIFICATION (Obtained from our Business Office)

Photocopies of the following:

Current EMT-1 card issued within the State of California.

Current ORANGE COUNTY Medical Transportation Providers License -or- EMT ACCREDITATION card.

Current California Driver's License.

Current CPR For Healthcare Providers (Level C) Card.

Current Medical Examiners Certificate.

Recent (within one month) DMV Drivers License Information Request.

Current DMV Special (Ambulance) Drivers Certificate.

Resume (optional) .


----------



## GreenM91 (Feb 19, 2012)

Complete application has already been submitted with necessary certs


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2012)

surfinluke said:


> How the hell do you drive from Oceanside to Doctors coverage area in 30ish minutes? I live in vista and it would take me over an hour.



45 minutes sounds about right for Oceanside to their headquarters. I could make it from UCI to my parent's house in San Marcos in about an hour... speeding... and using the toll road.


----------



## GreenM91 (Feb 19, 2012)

And their coverage area doesn't extend too far either


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the test, interview, hiring process or orientation with Doctors?


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone? This would be very helpful.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bumping threads is frowned upon here.  People will answer if they want to, and  have time to.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 21, 2012)

Applied to them about a week ago. The thing that is holding me back is that Orange County provider license or whatever Im trying to figure out where to get it.


----------



## Chan (Apr 21, 2012)

They only work 24s and pay is $8.

Don't tell them you want to head into a medical career or that you have no interest in fire.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (May 14, 2012)

Chan said:


> They only work 24s and pay is $8.



Opportunity for OT?


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 15, 2012)

Their interview and skills tests are the hardest (as heard from my partner who was an ex-army medic[with combat experience]). They don't let you really have a flexible schedule. Minimum age is 21. They mainly operate in south OC. They are very very stringent on hiring people that want to do FD work later. They are now owned by AMR so changes *may* be coming. They are a very professional company though and would be great if you are looking to do fire.


----------



## darewreck (May 16, 2012)

Chan said:


> They only work 24s and pay is $8.
> 
> Don't tell them you want to head into a medical career or that you have no interest in fire.



Do they offer OT?


----------



## AnteaterMedic (May 28, 2012)

Anyone know if they pay the whole 24?


----------



## joegrizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Alright been lurking on and off for a little bit, so lets see if we can get some of your questions answered.

Doctor's Ambulance is an amazing company to work for. The professionalism but also family feel within the company is great. Doctor's Ambulance has a contract for OCFA and Laguna Beach Fire for South Orange County that extends from Tustin to San Clemente with the exception of Mission Viejo. After Hiring, Orientation, and training you are put onto a 911 car that can also run IFT's occasionally. They seem to pretty much be always hiring every month or two. How the hiring process works:

Application: Go to their website, submit application and then either attach or *personally* turn in all your required certs and/or paperwork.

They will call you back and then give you a testing date. Test is 60 questions long and you are only able to miss 10. The test usually changes from class to class but you can expect anything EMT-B related and general workplace and interpersonal skills questions.

Pass the test then get called back for an interview.

Pass the interview and you will get a hiring date and a orientation date.

Congrats, you are hired and now begin your three month probation. 

A few other questions that I have seen in this thread. Yes Doctor's pays for the full 24 hour shift. Yes you can get overtime, very easily I might add. If you are full time you are required to work 48 hours in a week (that is two 24 hour shifts) and can pick up as much overtime as you want or can handle. If you wanted to you could work 96 to over 120 hours a week, eat your heart out kid. How the shifts work is it is divided into three A, B, and C shifts. A shift is Monday/Tuesday (48 hour), B shift is Wednesday and Friday, C shift is Thursday to Sunday. Saturday is divided on the shifts and you are given it once every three weeks depending on the shift cycle.

The experience from this company alone is invaluable. You are working with fire every day in both an EMT attendant and driver position. They realize that most EMT's are not in it for the long haul here and fully encourage you to progress and seek a career in the fire department. Doctor's Ambulance in my opinion is a top notch and amazing company to work for. They were recently bought by AMR however but have changed very little so you get a family feeling oriented company with the backing of a major EMS provider. Hopefully that answers the majority of questions for Doctor's, I might pop in from time to time and see if their are any more that I did not address. Good luck!


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 3, 2012)

joegrizzly said:


> Alright been lurking on and off for a little bit, so lets see if we can get some of your questions answered.
> 
> Doctor's Ambulance is an amazing company to work for. The professionalism but also family feel within the company is great. Doctor's Ambulance has a contract for OCFA and Laguna Beach Fire for South Orange County that extends from Tustin to San Clemente with the exception of Mission Viejo. After Hiring, Orientation, and training you are put onto a 911 car that can also run IFT's occasionally. They seem to pretty much be always hiring every month or two. How the hiring process works:
> 
> ...



nice post.

http://gyazo.com/60df810be9724b68da0c775f7260f064

Where can I get the above at? I'm a bit confused on that part. I don't want to show up there without that. I have everything else tho'.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (Jun 3, 2012)

Not being with doctor's, but working around them a lot(I am with Medix, the company that has Mission viejo), they are a good group and i'd recommend them over the majority of companies in OC.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jun 3, 2012)

joegrizzly said:


> Alright been lurking on and off for a little bit, so lets see if we can get some of your questions answered.
> 
> Doctor's Ambulance is an amazing company to work for. The professionalism but also family feel within the company is great. Doctor's Ambulance has a contract for OCFA and Laguna Beach Fire for South Orange County that extends from Tustin to San Clemente with the exception of Mission Viejo. After Hiring, Orientation, and training you are put onto a 911 car that can also run IFT's occasionally. They seem to pretty much be always hiring every month or two. How the hiring process works:
> 
> ...



This makes me super excited for orientation and beyond. Thanks!


----------



## joegrizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> nice post.
> 
> Where can I get the above at? I'm a bit confused on that part. I don't want to show up there without that. I have everything else tho'.



Current ORANGE COUNTY Medical Transportation Providers License *-or- EMT ACCREDITATION card*

Your EMT accreditation card is your county license. So I have my EMT state card, and then my EMT county accreditation card. I have no idea what a Transportation Providers License is or if they are the same difference. Can anyone chime in on that?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2012)

joegrizzly said:


> Current ORANGE COUNTY Medical Transportation Providers License *-or- EMT ACCREDITATION card*
> 
> Your EMT accreditation card is your county license. So I have my EMT state card, and then my EMT county accreditation card. I have no idea what a Transportation Providers License is or if they are the same difference. Can anyone chime in on that?



Prior to the current accreditation system (back when the county's issued licenses and there wasn't expanded scope courses in OC), OC required an "OC Ambulance Attendant License" license in addition to any county's EMT license in order to work on an ambulance in OC. Over the transition period (2011-2012 IIRC), it was acceptable to have either one or the other to work so that people had enough time to go through an accreditation course.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Prior to the current accreditation system (back when the county's issued licenses and there wasn't expanded scope courses in OC), OC required an "OC Ambulance Attendant License" license in addition to any county's EMT license in order to work on an ambulance in OC. Over the transition period (2011-2012 IIRC), it was acceptable to have either one or the other to work so that people had enough time to go through an accreditation course.



That makes more sense now, thank you for the response.


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 3, 2012)

So wait I can just show up with my EMT state card and get that accreditation card later?


----------



## joegrizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

No, you will need them both, along with photocopies of anything and everything stated on their website for an application for employment.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> So wait I can just show up with my EMT state card and get that accreditation card later?



If you did your EMT course in OC then you've completed the class. Besides that you need the accreditation card before you start working. I think some companies include the orientation course as part of the company orientation, so you need to contact them and ask.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 3, 2012)

Does Doctors' have in-house cars or posting in a parking lot?


----------



## hyperlyeman1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Doctors is now an AMR owned company. This is not a bad thing BTW.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jun 4, 2012)

All of their cars are considered "in house" and have a designated station, however when coverage gets low or a certain area gets busy, you will post to other locations to help cover the area. So yes at some point you will be sitting in a parking lot, however it will only be for a little while rather then your whole shift.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the fast response


----------



## Chan (Jun 4, 2012)

hyperlyeman1 said:


> Doctors is now an AMR owned company. This is not a bad thing BTW.



It's not a bad thing that Doctors is owned by a company that was ousted in Orange County?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2012)

Chan said:


> It's not a bad thing that Doctors is owned by a company that was ousted in Orange County?



No it's not. AMR is a large, national corporation w/ deep pockets. Having that at your back is a good thing


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 4, 2012)

What happened with AMR in Orange County?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What happened with AMR in Orange County?




AMR was pretty much already pushed out of OC when I worked in So. Cal, but it was during that time that they lost a lot of their LA contracts. Basically the local companies took over.


----------



## Chan (Jun 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What happened with AMR in Orange County?



Basically they bit the hand that fed them (various FDs in OC).


----------



## james88 (Aug 17, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I figured I'd save some bandwidth.
I have an interview with Doctor's on Tuesday. I didn't think to ask if there was a skills portion as part of the interview or not, does anyone know? I feel kind of rusty running transfers for the past few months and would like to know what to expect so I can brush up on my skills a bit.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

No Skills portion


----------



## joegrizzly (Aug 17, 2012)

james88 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I figured I'd save some bandwidth.
> I have an interview with Doctor's on Tuesday. I didn't think to ask if there was a skills portion as part of the interview or not, does anyone know? I feel kind of rusty running transfers for the past few months and would like to know what to expect so I can brush up on my skills a bit.



There should be a few questions on situations and the skills involved in them. Brush up on all of them, especially skills used when assisting a medic with ALS inter.ventions.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 17, 2012)

What are the chances of getting placed on a 911 car upon hire?


----------



## joegrizzly (Aug 17, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What are the chances of getting placed on a 911 car upon hire?



100%. All cars are 911 cars.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## james88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well the interview could have gone better IMO but we shall see. Was asked what the chain of command meant to me, in my own words, and I blanked but I think I pulled it together.  I always get so nervous in these damn things.


----------



## slewy (Jan 18, 2013)

joegrizzly said:


> Alright been lurking on and off for a little bit, so lets see if we can get some of your questions answered.
> 
> Doctor's Ambulance is an amazing company to work for. The professionalism but also family feel within the company is great. Doctor's Ambulance has a contract for OCFA and Laguna Beach Fire for South Orange County that extends from Tustin to San Clemente with the exception of Mission Viejo. After Hiring, Orientation, and training you are put onto a 911 car that can also run IFT's occasionally. They seem to pretty much be always hiring every month or two. How the hiring process works:
> 
> ...



I took the test 3 days ago, how long does it take for them to call you back for an interview??


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 18, 2013)

It depends normally it's within a week, but it could be a couple. If it takes longer then that I'd call them.


----------



## slewy (Jan 18, 2013)

Rykielz said:


> It depends normally it's within a week, but it could be a couple. If it takes longer then that I'd call them.



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 18, 2013)

It all depends on if they are putting on a class in the near future or not. I would imagine that they are getting close to throwing on another one soon.


----------



## slewy (Jan 18, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> It all depends on if they are putting on a class in the near future or not. I would imagine that they are getting close to throwing on another one soon.



That's what I was thinking too. I just got done with my EMT class less than a month ago, and tried to hurry getting all my certs thinking they would be hiring at the first of January.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 18, 2013)

Get all your certs as soon as you can, but its all about timing. Better to have your certs and to need them, well you know the saying.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jan 18, 2013)

Word floating around is Feb when they will be hiring the next class.


----------



## slewy (Jan 18, 2013)

joegrizzly said:


> Word floating around is Feb when they will be hiring the next class.



Thanks man, let's hope sooner then later!


----------



## joegrizzly (Jan 18, 2013)

Get all your stuff in meow, because it probably will be sooner. Best of luck man.


----------



## slewy (Jan 27, 2013)

I applied two week ago and have not heard anything since. I decided to apply in person because I thought it would show I was a people person, but I feel like if I applied online my application will not get "lost." When I went in I applied and they gave me their test to take, but I have not heard anything since. Do you guys think I should give it some more time for them to call me back for an interview? I have an interview at Care on Feb 11th, but I really want to have the Doctor's one before because i've always wanted to work there.

Thanks


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 27, 2013)

There's really nothing you can do at this point. If they want you they'll call you. CARE does have in-house fire with some of their contracts. To my knowledge, Doctors does not.


----------



## joegrizzly (Jan 27, 2013)

I would give them another week and then call in and ask. They just finished training up the previous class and should be hiring within the next couple of weeks. Don't get too discouraged, the fact that you got the test out of the way is a good thing and the only thing left is a phone call saying to come to the interview or that you didn't pass the test. If you get super impatient, I imagine that you could call and just ask and see if your passed the test or not. Either way between Care and Doctor's, seems like a win brah. Shout out if you have any questions, best of luck man.


----------



## slewy (Jan 27, 2013)

I was assuming they would have called me if i didn't pass the test. So i'm guessing I passed, but I will give it another week before a follow up call.

Thanks brah


----------



## prEMT (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone apply to Doctors recently?


----------



## Mtnmedic (Feb 13, 2015)

I worked for them in the 80s.  I worked with Asa Herren, the original owner at the time.  I was only there for a short while.  I know the family somewhat.  Really good outfit, good company.  Solid history, good equipment and plenty of 9-1-1.  I'm out of state now but I heard from someone who worked for them until late last year that they'd lost contracts for a bunch of ORCo cities recently (in favor of CARE Ambulance, I think).  Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 13, 2015)

Mtnmedic said:


> I worked for them in the 80s.  I worked with Asa Herren, the original owner at the time.  I was only there for a short while.  I know the family somewhat.  Really good outfit, good company.  Solid history, good equipment and plenty of 9-1-1.  I'm out of state now but I heard from someone who worked for them until late last year that they'd lost contracts for a bunch of ORCo cities recently (in favor of CARE Ambulance, I think).  Anyone know anything about this?


It is true.  Faulk aka Care has about 98% of OC.


----------



## Mtnmedic (Feb 13, 2015)

Falck/CARE has almost the whole shebang?  Wow.  It's sad.  Doctor's has been a trusted, proven company there for decades.  Unless there have been some issues with Doctor's meeting performance standards or something recently.   Have they been laying off people? What do they have left, besides IFTs?

Back in the day when I worked for them, we wore navy blue pants, a very pale light blue thin button-down shirt (short sleeve business shirt, not a Class B), dark blue tie and a white zip-up smock, much like MDs and dentists would wear.  Did a LOT of runs in "Seizure World" but then I went to the Tustin station and enjoyed that...it was quiet.  We had some good folks there at the time. Worked 24s and 48s.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 14, 2015)

Mtnmedic said:


> Falck/CARE has almost the whole shebang?  Wow.  It's sad.  Doctor's has been a trusted, proven company there for decades.  Unless there have been some issues with Doctor's meeting performance standards or something recently.   Have they been laying off people? What do they have left, besides IFTs?
> 
> Back in the day when I worked for them, we wore navy blue pants, a very pale light blue thin button-down shirt (short sleeve business shirt, not a Class B), dark blue tie and a white zip-up smock, much like MDs and dentists would wear.  Did a LOT of runs in "Seizure World" but then I went to the Tustin station and enjoyed that...it was quiet.  We had some good folks there at the time. Worked 24s and 48s.


I think they have one sliver left.  Torrance went McCormick  and theres a huge brewhaw about that.  Care aka faulk had a controversy not long ago about the monopoly, McCormick at the last bid meet for oc was the only one to stand up and oppose cares wins.  Jems did an article.  It all seemed  to be swept under the rug.  They now run east LA and are looking for more.  I predict Schaefer, AMR etc will lose out the way faulks going and than hopefully  will see the old goodhew/amr effect where the county will stop it and the bubble will burst.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Feb 14, 2015)

OC is currently under way for a whole new EOA bid. Only the companies who participated in the first go around are allowed to rebid.


----------



## ResRednek (Feb 16, 2015)

It's not a full re bid to my understanding.  It's a revaluation of the initial bids to verify all is fair and what not. And the fault of monopolizing the counties lies on OCFA that's why they weren't apart of the bidding process from all the articles I had read


----------



## EMSMEDIC (Apr 28, 2015)

Mtnmedic said:


> Falck/CARE has almost the whole shebang?  Wow.  It's sad.  Doctor's has been a trusted, proven company there for decades.  Unless there have been some issues with Doctor's meeting performance standards or something recently.   Have they been laying off people? What do they have left, besides IFTs?
> 
> Back in the day when I worked for them, we wore navy blue pants, a very pale light blue thin button-down shirt (short sleeve business shirt, not a Class B), dark blue tie and a white zip-up smock, much like MDs and dentists would wear.  Did a LOT of runs in "Seizure World" but then I went to the Tustin station and enjoyed that...it was quiet.  We had some good folks there at the time. Worked 24s and 48s.


AMR owns Doctor's now... AMR seems to be keeping that pretty quiet.


----------



## ResRednek (May 5, 2015)

From what I heard for Orange County CARE has everything except for Placentia, Yorba Linda, and Brea, which Emergency kept.


----------



## wtferick (May 20, 2015)

ResRednek said:


> From what I heard for Orange County CARE has everything except for Placentia, Yorba Linda, and Brea, which Emergency kept.


And the westminster contract lol


----------

